# Outdoor Garden



## KentuckyGold (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey all I’ve been reading this site for awhile and just now posting. I’m a newbie grower and all mine will be grew outdoors. My question is how many plants can I somewhat safely put in an area and be less likely seen from the sky? For example if I had a good half acre of ground that had undergrowth for disguise, and was in a rural area, how plants would you scatter in that area? I was told that each plant should be around 6 feet away from one another but again I don’t know how many to put in the space I mentioned. I hate underutilize good areas but at the same time don’t want to overdo it. Thank you all in advance for any help!


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Kentucky-- Welcome to MP -- Pot is easy to spot from the sky -- Growing all outdoors is a problem too -- It would be best if U started inside -- sex them then clone dahell out the girls and take rooted cutting to the woods -- If not come fall U might have some great big worthless boys out there -- Put out 10 times as many as U hope to harvest -- If it's easy for U to get to them it will be easy for others to get to them -- Avoid making a trail that leads right to the plants -- U might even want to try some feminized autos blooming plants -- They'll be ready for harvest before the popo get up in the air looking for plants !-- Also there's fall hunting season right about harvest time - Good luck !


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey thank you !! Yes I’ll be getting female plants so got that part covered. What’s the “feminizes autos blooming plants.” (Sorry I’m a newbie ha ha) I like the idea about the trail. I have been scouting and have a couple safe spots as far as hunters and people on foot go. There is always that possibility someone could walk across them but I feel decently confident of a couple places I have picked out. The helicopters are what worry me the worst. Thank you so much for your reply and help! Love reading people’s posts on here as I’m learning!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 15, 2019)

When you say pit out ten times more; do you mean seeds or the female plants? You have me curious about that ha ha


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

KG -- There's sativas that come from more temperate regions and take longer to finish -- indicas from cooler climates and they finish faster - These are called photos -- That means that they will go to bloom only when the light is reduced like we do inside by changing the light to 12/12 -- Then there is something called roderalis - It is a type of short pot that grows up to a certain size and blooms without any change in the light -- I don't grow them because I'm a cloner and U can't clone them -- To make an Auto blooming plant a roderalis is bred to a photo -- The offspring will have that auto trait -- Ideally U would use feminized seed so that all would be female -- So if U see something that is say a White Widow Auto -- That tell U it was a WW bred to a roderalis -- Reads up on them U may want to put some outside -- I'd stick to fast finishing indica if U grow some indicas -- I'm not sure a sativa would have time to finish properly before the freeze !


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2019)

Start 10 times more than U want  ?-- there will be bugs and all sorts of critters wanting to eat your weed -- Someone may find some - U not there with them all the time like we can inside -- stuff happens !


----------



## thegloman (Jan 15, 2019)

Autos are a good choice for a newbie to learn on especially outdoors gorilla style. 
I grew outdoors off and on for years and never got better than just good for one problem or the other. Photo's can get Huge if you give them what they want.
 My advice is grow indoors if you can. You have full control over every aspect and can bring them to full potential.
If you grow outdoor, tell NO ONE!
1st and worst mistake every new grower makes is showing off their pretty girlz. 
Choppers?  Use tree lines and spread em out. Random order nothing that looks cultivated from the air. Cover freshly exposed dirt with leaves n stuff.
Bare dirt is easy to see from above.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 16, 2019)

I've had the opportunity to fly over our area in a little two seater plane and i was amazed at the detail. I can only imagine what the feds can see with advanced optics.  Take extra effort to cover sign and try to use different routes in and out . If you use 5 gal plastic buckets they should be covered or painted -- those white buckets stick out like beacons from the air.  Im a beginner outside grower too,  green as Grass you might say.  Lots of great advice on this site from really experienced growers. Best of luck bro and welcome to the site!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 27, 2019)

This is great stuff guys I appreciate it greatly! Let me ask another question. The plants I’m getting are expensive and I would like to get my own seeds out of them for next year. If I want to allow a male to pollinate a female, how far apart do I need to put them from my main crop to ensure they are not pollinated?


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 27, 2019)

One more question. I’ve got my plants coming but I’ve been looking online at ordering some seeds just for experimenting and trying different strains. There is too much for this newbie to comprehend. What is a good strain that would a lot of people are interested in purchasing? Again I know very little about the different strains and any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

You get that male ANYWHERE near the girlz and you'll have more seed than you want.
Totally isolate the male. Collect pollen and hand pollinate a few buds so you can have seed.
Even when you think you've been care full those tiny little bits of pollen float around till they find a home.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

If you're going to want to sell your buds you should go with auto's.   If you are in Kentucky you have the same things to deal with as I do.   My WORST problem is mold.  It always shows up during flower and it ruins your crop.  A lot of heart ache to see your girlz have to go in the compost pile.
Autos will give you buds way before the end of the season when mold hits hardest.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve heard other people talk about how their plants were destroyed by this mold. Is there anyway to stop that from happening? What is causing it? Will you tell me more about these auto plants? I’m looking it up but not seeing good info on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2019)

I would really suggest not trying to make seeds.  Seeds are not that expensive to buy.  If you keep a male, you take the risk of pollinating your entire crop, which you definitely do not want. Even when you are careful, it is easy for pollen to get everywhere.  And if you do make seeds, they will not be female seeds--every plant will have to be sexed.

Keep in mind that autos are cannabis plants that have been crossed with ruderalis and because of this, autos are generally not as strong as regular plants.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 27, 2019)

There are autos now that will run side by side with photos now on potency.
Check out jock horror for one from Nirvana seeds.

Mold usually attacks during flower in high humidity climates.
If you're in the country you'll see it on other plants too.
It IS possible to control it but is a WHOLE lot of work.
Best way I've come up with to combat mold is heavy spraying on the ground all around your plants. Also spray low on the main stalk. Also make sure they get lots of sun.  If you have much shade they won't grow well.
Many years ago I grew near Henderson Ky. Very humid in summer.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 28, 2019)

Again guys this info is great! thegloman, this may be a dumb question but what are you spraying your plants with to keep the mold away? How often do you spray and is it pretty effective?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

KG
I use only organic products.
Neem oil has been my go to for spraying.  Use it liberally during veg.
During flower keep it off the buds. It tastes TERRIBLE!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 28, 2019)

thegloman said:


> KG
> I use only organic products.
> Neem oil has been my go to for spraying.  Use it liberally during veg.
> During flower keep it off the buds. It tastes TERRIBLE!


Thank you! Is the mold normally just on the plant and not the bud?


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

thegloman said:


> KG
> I use only organic products.
> Neem oil has been my go to for spraying.  Use it liberally during veg.
> During flower keep it off the buds. It tastes TERRIBLE!


I agree
i made that mistake once
Will never do it again


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Again guys this info is great! thegloman, this may be a dumb question but what are you spraying your plants with to keep the mold away? How often do you spray and is it pretty effective?


Look into a product called Green Cure
I used it once a week to hold off Powdery Mildew


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

Bud Rot
Different animal, if you get that it's Bad
Need to chop the buds affected off and throw them away.
There are also catipillars that cause budrot too, but n=most bud rot comes from high humidity in late flower
Lost a few Plants Main colas to it.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Bud Rot
> Different animal, if you get that it's Bad
> Need to chop the buds affected off and throw them away.
> There are also catipillars that cause budrot too, but n=most bud rot comes from high humidity in late flower
> Lost a few Plants Main colas to it.



What he said!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 28, 2019)

Ok more questions  guys. My idea is  to prepare my seeds for outdoor growing by germinating them a week before my areas last average frost which is April 20 and putting them in small plant containers. I figured i would put them outside during the day and put them under a shelter at night to ensure frost don’t hurt them.

My questions are
1. How big can the plant get before they outgrow their small seed container and hurt their growth? My fear is germinating them too early and they grow faster then the end of the frost threat.
2. What type of potting  soil should I get tonsyart the seeds? I’ve heard so many things I’m confused.
3. If it’s cool outside will it be ok to put them out in the sun during the day and put them under a shelter at night?

I am trying to asorb as much information as I can and really appreciate your all’s help! I’ve been taking notes of things you tell me and things I read! Any advice or suggestions on when ans how to first germanite my seeds and get them planted when they should be would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2019)

That is probably not going to work.  The days are so short the end of April that the plants will not get much vegetative growth and start budding before they have any real size to them--probably when they are 4-5 weeks old.  But, because the days are getting longer, they will try to go back to vegetative growth as we approach the solstice.  This causes a show down in growth while they change from flowering hormones to vegging hormones.  This causes weird growth with the plant throwing out single unserrated leaves.  Eventually (2-3 weeks) it starts growing normal leaves again.  Then 6 weeks or so after the solstice when the days start getting shorter again, they will go back to flowering.  This changing from vegging to flowering to vegging to flowering is going to hurt their growth and budding.  You will have wasted weeks where the plant is trying to figure out whether it should be vegging or flowering.  There simply are not enough hours of sunlight to get good veggy growth.  If you can start them inside and put them out like the end of May or so, it would probably be better. 

I am not quite understanding your first point in your above post?  If they outgrow their container, transplant them into bigger pots.

I generally use either seed starting mix or rapid rooters to start plants.

When temperatures get below 60, plants pretty much don't grow.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

HempGodess is spot on.
You're shooting yourself in the foot going out too early.
  I use 16oz solo cups with hols poked in to start.  Usually around 4 weeks before going outdoors.  
Carefull to match your indoor lights to outdoor daylight hours ahead of time so not to trigger hormones.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

To prevent mold you need a dry climate and very good air circulation. Sun for at least 6-8 hours a day. Never water in the evening as the water on plants in the dark will enchorage mold. Water in the mornings. Air is your best defense.  
That Hemp Goddess  and gloman knows their stuff. Your in good hands.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 29, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is probably not going to work.  The days are so short the end of April that the plants will not get much vegetative growth and start budding before they have any real size to them--probably when they are 4-5 weeks old.  But, because the days are getting longer, they will try to go back to vegetative growth as we approach the solstice.  This causes a show down in growth while they change from flowering hormones to vegging hormones.  This causes weird growth with the plant throwing out single unserrated leaves.  Eventually (2-3 weeks) it starts growing normal leaves again.  Then 6 weeks or so after the solstice when the days start getting shorter again, they will go back to flowering.  This changing from vegging to flowering to vegging to flowering is going to hurt their growth and budding.  You will have wasted weeks where the plant is trying to figure out whether it should be vegging or flowering.  There simply are not enough hours of sunlight to get good veggy growth.  If you can start them inside and put them out like the end of May or so, it would probably be better.
> 
> I am not quite understanding your first point in your above post?  If they outgrow their container, transplant them into bigger pots.
> 
> ...


This is great info! Yes after I reread my first question it was pretty much common sense, sorry for that! I seen your ans the other posters points about not doing them too early. Ok let me ask you this. What is your suggestion to start growing? I am growing from seeds and plan to put them in the woods. I live in Ky and our last frost is around April 20. Should I start them in cups then transplant to woods? If so what dates roughly should I do this to harvest before October frosts?


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 29, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> To prevent mold you need a dry climate and very good air circulation. Sun for at least 6-8 hours a day. Never water in the evening as the water on plants in the dark will enchorage mold. Water in the mornings. Air is your best defense.
> That Hemp Goddess  and gloman knows their stuff. Your in good hands.


Yes both these people have helped me a great deal!!! A wealth of information.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

KG
The thing you want to understand is 4 weeks too early is WAY worse than 4 weeks late.
Your plants will truely amaze you on how fast and large they will grow in just a few weeks.
I grew in your neck of the woods a long time.
Seriously, get some auto seeds.
Start them at the end of April or first of may.   I know I know, it sounds like that's too late but its Not.   Autos won't get 15' tall but they can get plenty big.
Used to be autos never gave you much and weren't very potent.
Believe me bro. Those days are gone. Autos can get as high as 24% THC. That's enuff to stone the unstoneable.
Indoors is another story all together. They never get big but they get very good cuz you controll everything.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome ! Already ordered some auto seeds last night. Going to put some autos out and some regular as welL. Want to experiment with them both.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2019)

I hope U got feminized seed Cuz  ?-- Each seed girl -- Stick with fast finishing indicas on photos ! -- The starting the plants indoors and moving them outside ?-- They got this ascending and descending light schedule --So U  match outside day length and avoid the reveg and stuff !--   It is a pain in daass !-- I would start some regular photos seed sex them and find a girl -- I would chop her to pieces for clones -- Make as many plants as I want and know they all girls !- Come spring I'd take a mess of rooted cuttings to the woods after last frost ---They'll straighten up soon enough !--- A few here a few there !-- U let an auto male get loose you'll end up with a life time of auto seed !-- I'm a cloner so got no use for autos !


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

growing outdoor is a big problem, how you deal with the smell?


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

pests, animals etc


----------

